# اختبار و صيانة و تشغيل أجهزة تكييف السيارات



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اختبار و صيانة و تشغيل أجهزة تكييف السيارات
​*يحتاج قائد السيارة إلي تشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة سواء باردا أو دافئا طبقا للظروف الجوية و المناخية..و سوف نستعرض في هذا المجال-بإذن الله تعالي- **إلى **ثلاثة أشياء أساسية و هي **1- **كيفية التعرف علي أعطال دورة التكييف و أسبابها عموما ثم **2- **دور المستخدم الأساسي في الحفاظ علي عمل الدورة بكفاءة ثم **3- **الطريقة المثالية للاستخدام لتحقيق العمر التشغيلي.*

*أولا: كيفية الوقوف علي أعطال دورة التكييف إن وجدت:*

*قم بتشغيل جهاز التكييف بالسيارة علي السرعة البطيئة ( سرعة اللاحمل لمحرك السيارة ) لمدة ثلاث دقائق تقريبا ثم علي السرعة القصوي لمدة خمس دقائق أخري ثم راجع أو أنظر العين الزجاجية (15) أعلي خزان سائل التبريد.. فإذا وجدت فقاعات هوائية دل ذلك علي وجود هواء بالدائرة ويعني ذلك ضعف عملية التبريد و نقص الكفاءة – و بذلك يجب إعادة شحن الدائرة و استنزاف الهواء منها- أما في حال سلامة النظام فلا توجد فقاعات هوائية أثناء التشغيل مع ظهورها فقط عند إبطال تشغيل المكيف ثم اختفائها تماما و كذا نلاحظ وجود فارق واضح في درجة حرارة ماسورة دخول الفريون للضاغط ( تكون حارة ) و ماسورة خروج الفريون من الضاغط ( تكون باردة ).*

* و من أسباب ضعف كفاءة دورة تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:*

*1- **قد يكون غاز الفريون غير كاف للحد المطلوب وللوقوف علي ذلك هناك في بعض أجهزة التكييف عدسة خاصة يمكن من خلالها رؤية ما يشبه الضباب أو فقاعات مع وجود قطرات أشبه بقطرات الندا في صباح الشتاء في موقع تسريب غاز الفريون بالدائرة كدليل علي تسرب الفريون.. وللتأكد من ذلك بالقطع يتم قياس ضغط غاز الفريون بالدائرة بمركز متخصص وإعادة الشحن بعد إصلاح مكان التسرييب.*
*2- **قد يوجد حول المبخر - **Evaporator** -( الثلاجة ) من الخارج أتربة و فضالات نتيجة سحبها مع الهواء داخل مقصورة السيارة أثناء تشغيل جهاز التكييف و بذلك تحتاج إلي التنظيف إما بتيار هواء ذو ضغط مناسب أو الفك و الغسيل بالماء للتخلص من الأتربة المتراكمة بين شرائح الإشعاع.*
*3- **أيضا قد يكون ضاغط الفريون بالنظام قلت كفاءته بسبب زيادة العمر التشغيلي له مما يقلل من سرعة دوران غاز الفريون بالدائرة و بالتالي قلة كفاءة الدائرة و قدرتها علي التبريد مما يستلزم الكشف التقني المتخصص عي قدرة و ضغط الخروج للضاغط بمركز متخصص في هذا المجال.*


*ثانيا:ما هو المطلوب من قائد السيارة للحفاظ علي جهاز التكييف بحالة جيدة و كفاءة قصوي..*

*1**- يجب مراعاة تنظيف المشع الأمامي (3) الخاص بدورة التكييف (يثبت أمام مشع دائرة تبريد المحرك ) و تخليصه من الأتربة المتراكمة باستمرار و ذلك يساعد علي عدم إجهاد ضاغط الفريون للوصول إلي درجة التبريد المطلوبة و المضبوط عليها حساس قياس درجة حرارة المقصورة.*
*2- ضرورة تنظيف المبخر ( الثلاجة ) سنويا أو كلما لزم الأمر و تخليصها من الأتربة و البكتيريا التي تتراكم علي الزعانف و تسبب مشاكل صحية للركاب و خاصة لمصابي الحساسية الصدرية.*
*3**- الاستخدام الأمثل لفتحات خروج الهواء البارد أو الساخن.. فعند استخدام التكييف الدفيء تستخدم الفتحات السفلي ليتصاعد الهواء الساخن لأعلي.. و العكس بالنسبة للهواء البارد.. أما في حال وجود ركاب بالمقعد الخلفي للمقصورة فتستخدم الفتحات الوسطي العليا.. و علي ركاب المقاعد الأمامية فقط استخدام فتحات التهوية الجانبية الأمامية.*
*4**- يجب مراعاة نظافة المقصورة و دواسات الأرجل من الأتربة و غيرها حتى لا يتم سحبها مع الهواء الدوار.. حيث يبرد أو يسخن بمروره ليعاد دفعه من فتحات التهوية.*

*ثالثا :الطريقة المثالية لتشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:*

*1- **قم بتشغيل محرك السيارة أولا حتى تصل إلي درجة حرارة التشغيل المثلي للمحرك مع استقراره في سرعة اللاحمل و خاصة في الشتاء.*
*2**- **في حال وجود السيارة في منطقة حارة.. أي أن داخل المقصورة مرتفع الحرارة قم بفتح النوافذ جميعها أو نوافذ الأبواب الخلفية علي الأقل مع تشغيل المكيف لمدة دقيقة بدرجة تبريد متوسطة ثم بأعلى دفع هوائي لمدة دقيقتين تقريبا و ذلك لطرد كافة الهواء الحار من المقصورة.*
*3**- **قم بقفل جميع النوافذ بإحكام مع تشغيل جهاز التكييف بأعلى معدل تبريد و أعلي معدل دفع هوائي لمدة خمس دقائق أو أكثر إلي أن تشعر بتكييف المقصورة.*
*4**- **قم بضبط درجتي تبريد الهواء و معدل اندفاعه بما يناسبك لتحقق الغرض المنشود من أجهزة تكييف السيارات و هي الشعور بالراحة و تركيز الانتباه و بالتالي القيادة الآمنة لأطول فترة ممكنه مما يقلل من معدل الحوادث. *

* مع عظيم تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق و السداد،،،*

* د. حسانين خليل *
*




*​​*د/ حسانين خليل*​


----------



## المرابع (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك علي المواضيع الجامدة قوي
بس يا ريت لو امكن -محتاج موضوع/كتاب متخصص اكتر في تشخيص واصلاح تكييف السيارة
وشكرا ليك يا اخ محمد


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصحراء (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## yasser1972 (8 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي عبدالرؤوف (2 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا لك _
_وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## AbuAlam (3 يونيو 2009)

شكراً للدكتور حسانين خليل على المعلومات المدعومه بالرسم التوضيحي لموضوع إختباروصيانة وتشغيل أجهزة تكييف السيارات وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (17 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم يا بش مهندس على طرحك 

وحضرتك يا مهندس محمد حسن نصر حدثت لدي مشكله بمكيف السياره وهو خروج الهواء من فوق ( فتحات 

الطبلون ) ومن تحت ( فتحات الارجل ) وايضاً من الامام ( الفتحات الاساسية ) مما قلل من دفع الهواء من الامام الى 

الركاب بالخلف وقال لي المهندس بأن لوحة التحكم بالمكيف تحتاج الى تغيير او المسمى بـ ( القسّام ) وقال لي اما ان 

تصلحه وهو مكلف او تقوم باصلاح ليات المكيف بحيث يقوم باقفال الفتحات العلويه والسفلية ويكون خروج الهواء 

فقط من الامام وسيكون دفعه اقوى وهو غير مكلف .. 

فهل يمكن ان تفيدوني ؟ .. وما هي الاضرار اذا اتخذت الحل الاخير باقفال الفتحات وماذا يقصد بها ؟ 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sailara (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (3 يناير 2010)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> تسلم يا بش مهندس على طرحك
> 
> وحضرتك يا مهندس محمد حسن نصر حدثت لدي مشكله بمكيف السياره وهو خروج الهواء من فوق ( فتحات
> 
> ...




للرفع :18:​


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2010)

وقد طرحت موضوعا منذ اسبوعين 
عن مشاكل مكيف السيارة والحل لكل مشكلة 
يمكن ان يضيف لموضوعك فائدة اكبر 
لك مني التحية أخي الكريم


----------



## بدر صلاح (18 مارس 2010)

عايز كتاب عن اجهزة تكييف السيارة وبالاخص الضواغط المستخدمة فيها ورسمهم وكيف يعمل ومميزاتهم وعيوبهم


----------



## بدر صلاح (18 مارس 2010)

عيز ايضا موضوع عن القابض الكهربى (والكلاتش الكهربائى)مع الرسم ومميزاتة وعيوبة


----------



## hazan (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Mahmoud_mk (12 مايو 2010)

انا اريد ان اعرف منكم ما الحل لمشكلتى انا عندى تكييف السياره بعد مايشتغل الاقى زرار التككيف ينور وينطفئ ولا يعمل التكييف فما المشكله حين اذن وجزاكم الهل خيرا


----------



## sam_civil (19 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
و يرجى الرد على السؤال التالى:-
هل تشغيل المكيف و السيارة فى وضع الوقوف خطر على موتور السيارة.
و شكرا​


----------



## السوداني الاسد (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المشاركة


----------



## sobh71 (16 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابن الديوانية (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## king555 (19 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (24 يوليو 2012)

عاشت ايدكمشكورعلى هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جميل لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (23 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## لهيب العبيدي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر وبارك الله بيك على هذا الشرح


----------



## MENA MAN (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة دي واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم


----------

